

My coding practices in 1991 - aaco
http://cowboyprogramming.com/2008/11/15/my-coding-practices-in-1991/

======
nailer
The 68K programming talk reminds me of being a kid running an Atari ST, and
saving up 20 Australian dollars (16 US) for a two month old copy of 'ST
Format' with cover articles like:

'WHO WILL INHERIT THE FUTURE OF COMPUTING?

ATARI?

OR AMIGA?'

